# Finally, We Did It! The 310 Bhs Won!



## pilotsparky (Mar 19, 2009)

We went to Gneral RV in Canton, and we decided to take the 2010 301BHS they had in stock, in the Havana color. I was prepared to order the unit in Fern, but hubby really like the neutral tones in the Havana and my 3 year old said, "Mommy, I like the palm trees, can we take this one to PaPa's campground?" So, we will be camping sooner, got the couch in the back and free delivery on top of the deal we negotiated. By waiting for this one to come along, we also were able to get a really great site at the campground that just opened up, so it was meant to be. I took my inlaws and they fell in love, instantly got the itch to upgrade their 2004 Sprinter.

We will have it delivered next week, I am so glad we checked here, got feedback and wait until the right one at the right time. I will post camping pics when we get our first night under our belts.

The U-shaped kitchen "had us at hello"........

Brett and Karrie


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer...we all seem to be getting new ones lately. You will love it, it's a great floorplan!!!!


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Congratulations! You will enjoy the "neutrality" of the Havana interior much as we do. I was sold on the Fern interior until we found our 32BHDS in Havana. I, too, believe in fate and destiny.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

congrat on the new TT. We too were sold on the Havana interior, love the palm trees! I like the u-shape dinette too. we are waiting for delivery on out new fiver. a 321 FRL. haven't seen anyone here with that model yet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sweeet!!!

Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my congratulations for getting your new trailer!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!

Great Trailer Choice!!!







but i like fern!!!

Come on over to the Gettysburg Rally.........maybe we can have one there in every interior color......

Congrats Again and happy safe miles to You & Your family!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Congrats on the new trailer! That is a great floorplan and you have many happy camping days ahead of you all









-CC


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATS !!! Great Outback!*


----------



## blackhills6 (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations on the new 310! I love that floor plan. I'm sure you will have lots of fun with it!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB! Glead to hear you found the right one for you!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on the new TT!! We, also, have the havana interior!!

Happy Camping!


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Outstanding choice (we have the 310 in Havana with the rear sofa too)







You're going to love it, congratulations!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Congrats! That's the unit that we are intrigued with as well. You'll love the Havana.... DW wanted the fern as well, but liked the havana better- it has hues of green in it. The fern was too green.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

We loved Fern as well. The dinette sold us as well as the swivel TV, outside kitchen, electric awning and bunkhouse. The only thing else i would like the camper to have is a roof ladder and electric stabilizers.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub said:


> We loved Fern as well. The dinette sold us as well as the swivel TV, outside kitchen, electric awning and bunkhouse. The only thing else i would like the camper to have is a roof ladder and electric stabilizers.


X2 on the roof ladder!!

Dub - have you had any problem with "drift" on your stabilizers?? loosening up and/or not staying down firm......


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

clarkely said:


> We loved Fern as well. The dinette sold us as well as the swivel TV, outside kitchen, electric awning and bunkhouse. The only thing else i would like the camper to have is a roof ladder and electric stabilizers.


X2 on the roof ladder!!

Dub - have you had any problem with "drift" on your stabilizers?? loosening up and/or not staying down firm......
[/quote]

Nope, my older trailer had a different style then these...I was really surprised at how quick and easy they came down and firmed up the trailer. I had to add extra on my old one but these 4 seem to be enough.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

aHHH...Outback Lust..Ain't it beautiful!?


----------

